# HANDMADE MEERSCHAUM BLOCK Pipes !



## Hilmi cay (Jan 16, 2017)

Fast And Easy buy www.pipoogle.com Handmade meerschaum best quality pipess please click and see my all works !


----------



## Hilmi cay (Jan 16, 2017)

We accept ****** and All pipes Two years Guarantee...

*FREEE SHIPPING WORLD WIDE*

www.pipoogle.com


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Are all your pipes one offs? ... I looked and everything is sold except for the little tasters and falcon bowls.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

What kinda tenons ? Screw in threaded type ? Are they all military style ? Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hilmi cay (Jan 16, 2017)

Hello UBC03..My pipes very fast sold because High qualty and so cheap.. If you want one please tell me..

Hello Joe.. I am using 3 style 1- with screw 2- American System 3- Filter system


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

If I buy one more pipe I'll be living with my parents.


----------



## Hilmi cay (Jan 16, 2017)

Hahhahahah  No problem sir


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I just sent a contact to your page about some custom work. Actually, your Pilot Cap Skull pipe looks a lot like one may have made. Eventually, I would love to own a seven day set of pipes with different versions of Iron Maiden's mascot Eddie. I had posted a request last month about it:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/234841-custom-meershaum-pipe.html


----------



## Hilmi cay (Jan 16, 2017)

Yes sir I see your mail I can make these 400$ for you.. I like your photos ..Good Idea


----------



## Hilmi cay (Jan 16, 2017)

If you want I will make these for you


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Check your pm's....Thanks


----------



## Hilmi cay (Jan 16, 2017)

Your pipes will be finish in two day sir  Do you love it


----------



## Hilmi cay (Jan 16, 2017)

Photos !


----------



## Hilmi cay (Jan 16, 2017)

*HELLO sir your Eddie Ready in 2 3 days *


----------



## Hilmi cay (Jan 16, 2017)

PiPooGLE - High Qualty Meerschaum Pipes


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Would love to hear from @Alpedhuez55 what he thought of the pipe. $400 is not cheap.


----------



## Hilmi cay (Jan 16, 2017)

My new Works


----------

